

Ask HN: How do you retain knowledge from books? - aadilrazvi

What do you do to implement the lessons you&#x27;ve learned?
======
mittermayr
One thing people often do, and it does help to a certain extent is to
write/blog about the books you read. Summarize the essentials for your
readers, it'll serve them as inspiration for new reading material and you as a
perfect refresh of what you actually read and worked through.

------
Ryel
Stop trying to read fast like a moron.

As you see bits and pieces of text that you want to remember, you should be
internalizing those words, thinking about their true meaning, asking yourself
if you agree/disagree, and thinking about how you would approach the same
thing in a different way.

The key to memory is meaningful association.

